# fattie failue



## klife (Apr 15, 2009)

Tried to make what I was calling a Tamale Fattie
Put hot Jimmy Dean with some Italian sausage. Rolled out then put on Polente, then a layer of smoked pulled pork layer of enchilada sauce green peppers were next. Forgot the cheese. Whole thing fell apart when I rolled it. Ended up with meat loaf. Darn. back to the drawing board.


Polenta on




Guess we are having spicy corny meatloaf!

 The Smoker also known as Azrocker!


----------



## whatthe (Apr 15, 2009)

Still looks and sounds good ta me!





Lookin forward to the sliced pics

--------------
grothe


----------



## pignit (Apr 15, 2009)

There is kind of a trick to rollin those things up. Using the ziplock to roll it without touching the meat and keeping it uniform. When I started making these things I found a great video that showed how to do it and it works great. I haven't been able to find it since. Don't stop tryin.... worth the effort.


----------



## klife (Apr 15, 2009)

Never could roll  and am out of practice since my forgotten teens 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 JK I think I needed some pam or oil on the inside of the zip lock to keep the fattie from sticking. When I use regular sausage it is not a problem but the Italian sausage seemed thin.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




AZ


----------



## pignit (Apr 15, 2009)

It might need to be colder. You can take a cutting board and put it in the freezer and work on it to help keep the pork cool enough to work with. I put my sausage in the Ziplock and cut little slits in each corner to let the air out then roll it out with a rolling pin. Just takes a minute that way and the sausage doesn't have much of a chance of cooling down too much. I use a little over a pound in a one gallon bag. It makes the fatty a nice 1/4 to 3/8 thickness. I take a pair of scissors and cut down each side of the ziplock because a knife doesn't seem to do a good job. The scissors leave a nice clean edge and make it easier to use the ziplock to roll it up. O.... I also put the rolled out fatty while it's still in the bag in the fridge for 15 or so minutes before I roll it up. This will help it release from the ziplock. Hope this helps.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 15, 2009)

My sincere condolences on the loss of your fattie.




But good save and making a kick-butt meatloaf.  How was it?
Like the idea of the smoked chicken and enchilada sauce.


----------



## klife (Apr 15, 2009)

Still smoking


----------



## klife (Apr 15, 2009)

Guess I will have to eat it anyway. Perhaps a casserole? Gentlemen please remove your hats as we bury this short lived tamale fattie.




Thanks for all the suggestions. Will give the fridge freezer  a try next time!

AZrocker


----------



## whatthe (Apr 15, 2009)

Still....a nice job.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 15, 2009)

Well klife...my eyes are tearing up.  Such a tragic thing to have happened.  I hope it still tasted good.  
These guys gave some good advice.  I always make sure the chill the meat throughout the smoking process and have never had one split open on me yet...knock...knock...


----------



## bman62526 (Apr 16, 2009)

HA!!!!!  Forgotten teens...good one.  Too bad you hit a little snag on the first attempt, but not big deal at all.  If that happened to me I'd just throw it in a pan and smoke it anyway!  Does Topps ciggarette company make a fatty rolling machine, maybe?  That's what I need - I have no problems eating them, just rolling them


----------



## pignit (Apr 16, 2009)

It may have had a blow out but it still looks tastee to me. Your gonna chew it up anyway.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Apr 16, 2009)

Time spent making and smoking a Fattie (even if it's a failure) still beats time spent working!


----------



## big game cook (Apr 16, 2009)

i roll it in the ziplock then cut edges. flit it while cold on plastic wrap. then fill and roll in the plastic wrap and twist ends then chill again if i plan top bacon wrap. works great.


----------



## fishawn (Apr 16, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that! I will never bake another meatloaf again. I bet it was good eats!


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 16, 2009)

it wasnt a total loss..you still got to eat it..lol

looks like the meat needed to be firmed up.. i actually dont use a ziplock to roll my fatties.

i use plastic wrap like when i make compound butter...

here is a video..this guy is making compound butter and paper but the techinque is the same


----------



## cruizer (Apr 16, 2009)

I find that if I make a fatty when hungry. It tends to be a bit over loaded. Still sure it was quite tasty.


----------



## rivet (Apr 16, 2009)

Failures usually lead to success....keep trying. Still darn tasty looking though!

Thanks for the post and pics.


----------

